# Dr. Geoffery Williams at East Tennessee Regional Conference in Athens, TN Saturday Aug 27, 2022



## Bluto (Feb 19, 2017)

Greetings,

Dr. Geofferey Williams of Auburn University will be our keynote speaker the Tennessee Beekeeper Association East Regional Conference this Saturday, August 27, 2022 in Athens, TN. The venue is immediately off of exit 49 on Interstate 75, the Southestern Conference Center inside the Athens Regional Park. All are welcome, registration information is below.

Dr. Williams will be giving three presentations as follows:
1. Keep your bees alive by listening to The Bee Informed Partnership
2. Best Management Practices – the Varroa mite
3. Honey bee reproductive toxicology – effects of neonicotinoids
======================================================

TBA’s East TN Region has announced their Regional Conference will be held on Saturday, August 27th from 8:50am-3:00pm, in Athens, TN. Dr. Geoff Williams, Auburn University, is the keynote speaker. There will be 10 classes offered, for beekeepers of all levels. $10 for TBA members, $15 for non-members (no cost for 16 and under). Details are available on the Facebook Group.

Location is just off of Interstate Exit 49, 101 Regional Park Drive, Athens, TN 37303.

To register for this event, go to: http://tba46.wildapricot.org/event-4887520/Registration

7:45am Registration
8:50 Opening Remarks
9:00 Dr. Geoff Williams, Keynote, main room
9:00 Welcome to the world of beekeeping an in-depth look at a live colony of bees, Melissa Kinser, small room
10:00 Bee Diseases. How to Diagnose and Treat, Jay Heselschwerdt
10:00 Live demo and class on how to graft queens. Chris Kinser, small room
11:00 Dr. Geoff Williams
11:00 How to Get Started in Beekeeping Cathy Lowden, small room
11:45-1:00 lunch break
1:00 Novel hive structures for treatment-free sustainable beekeeping Larry Millet
1:00 Live demo and class on how to inspect for tracheal mites Steve Sweeney, small room
2:00 Dr. Geoff Williams
2:00 What to do if your hive is queenless Coley O’Dell, small room
2:45 Commencement


----------



## joebeewhisperer (May 13, 2020)

I was in Chattanooga at TVBA Monday night and there were several people who planned to attend the event. 

I'm 1.5 hours away under the best of conditions, but haven't ruled it out. Seems like a good time.


----------



## Bluto (Feb 19, 2017)

I


joebeewhisperer said:


> I was in Chattanooga at TVBA Monday night and there were several people who planned to attend the event.
> 
> I'm 1.5 hours away under the best of conditions, but haven't ruled it out. Seems like a good time.


How far is Dunlap? Maybe you could carpool with Ken if he is coming. I think he may have said he had a conflicting obligation however. Or if Lankford is coming, ditto!


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

I am familiar with Geoff's lab in Auburn. They have been involved with several recent studies regarding OAE use in conjunction with UGA and others. He has also had one of his doctoral students involved with some amitraz resistance studies. And of course, Geoff's leadership roles in BIP. You scored a great keynote speaker. Recommend all that are nearby to go hear Geoff speak.


----------



## Bluto (Feb 19, 2017)

Thanks! The conference was Saturday past and indeed, Dr. Williams was a phenominal speaker and so very approachable as well. We thoroughly enjoyed having him and learning from his presentations.

As I approach retirement, I've given some thought to serving our state's beekeeper association in various roles, including conference planning. Dr. Williams would certainly be someone I'd love to have speak at our statewide event in the future!




psm1212 said:


> I am familiar with Geoff's lab in Auburn. They have been involved with several recent studies regarding OAE use in conjunction with UGA and others. He has also had one of his doctoral students involved with some amitraz resistance studies. And of course, Geoff's leadership roles in BIP. You scored a great keynote speaker. Recommend all that are nearby to go hear Geoff speak.


----------

